# I'm so excited



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've just put a deposit on one of these babys.

Can't Wait


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Congratulations!

I nearly did the same but at 48mm I thought it would be too large even for my 8" wrist.

How about posting some wrist shots when it arrives?


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

You're a lucky man. I'd get one if I had the money and the wrist to wear it on.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sargon said:


> I'd get one if I had the money and the wrist to wear it on.


 It is expensive but as a tool watch it has higher spec than some divers costing twice as much.

Truth be told it won't ever get submerged any deeper than my bath but what the hell.

I just fancy something a bit exclusive and different


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wardy said:


> How about posting some wrist shots when it arrives?


 Indeed I will


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

And i believe it's 18mm thick too









Strong wrist on standby!!!!


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Andy,

Please let us know what you think of it as I am conidering buying one myself.I just love huge watches and the Japs seem to be the masters at making them!!!









Cheers,

Ian


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

i got mine this morning, ive nailed it to my wrist

its the dogs doo dah

sam


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad you like it Sam...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Thats some clock Andy.

I presume that the protuberance covers the crown. Why is it on the right of the watch?

I like titanium watches because of the way it ages. Shame theres not more.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Of course twit boy has now looked at Roy's pictures and is a BIT the wiser














.


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Speaking of getting excited by big watches.....

Watchmaster








an entire website for watch fetishes
















I like the banner at the top ".. women wearing BIG watches.."

Maybe Roy could have a pretty girl like that in his banner or maybe even have one model the latest RLT watch. 

Cool watch though Andy, I didn't realise Citizen made nice decorated movements like that.

Mat


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What a site, thanks Mat. I think the guy is sick







who else would scan clothing catolouges for pictures of girls wearing watches? OK hands up I admit it









This pic is doing strange things for me


----------



## Justin (Oct 6, 2003)

Andy said:


> I've just put a deposit on one of these babys.
> 
> Can't Wait


It's a good job it's waterproof then


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

I'd like to apologise for lowering the tone from what was a pleasant conversation about a new watch to possibly the sickest thread yet!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres a better pic of the "Special" movement.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy,

That's one of the best lookers I've ever seen. Was going to get one, but buying another house in February so watch purchases are slowing down for a while......BUGGER.....


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Even the movement is aesthetically pleasing.....wonder how much that is


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Roy, Love mine - it's firmly attached for trips to Hawai'i next week and Turks and Caicos in Jan (unless I test the 1000m rating, then it stays on). A bit big, but lighter than my HyperAqualand. Somewhat oversized on a 7.5" wrist, which already has an already incongruous size 9 mitt attached. Sad to say, the HA which has served me well the last 4 years on every dive, is going in the drawer and then on the market once the battery is changed.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great Colin, glad to see someone is actually going to dive in one.


----------



## sssammm (Oct 7, 2003)

dive... whats dive??

sam


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Colin. I don't dive myself but would love to here about your trip and how the watch held up when you get back.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

PG, will do. Will post a pic if I can figure out how.

Sam, put her thighs on your shoulders...


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Made two dives in Hawai'i, wore two watches for each dive.

The Citizen 1000m: easy read at depth (and on surface - see below); bezel easily turned with light (reef) gloves on and simply aligned with minute hand to mark safety stop time; no snagging on kit despite high profile









Citizen Ti Aqualand Eco-Drive with chrono and depth guage: moderately easy to read at depth - although the skeleton H-M hands are hard to read at a glance on the surface (maybe due to magnification or color filtering underwater?), bezel difficult to turn with gloves on, analog depth guage works well (easily read, compared well with my console depth guage); low profile; smart (if busy) face. Power difficult to keep at LV2 (full charge), which is a little nerve wracking as it tends to discharge rapidly to LV1, which is the minimal charge for diving









Overall, the 1000m is definitely a diver's dive watch: very robust, simple operation, simple to read, car accident looks (I can't not look at it!). Love the blue phosphor! The Aqualand is both dressier and sportier (Ti band v. rubber), but maybe not as useful despite all it's gee-gaws.

More to follow after Turks and Caicos in Jan, should make 20+ dives that week and further separate men from boys.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Now then.........here it is..........the question............." Is it as good as it's ETA equivalent?"................discuss
























Who dares start off with this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff

Are you talking about the eqivilent ETA driven watch as a whole or just the movement.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I suppose I meant just the movement, I don't know if there is an equivalent ETA watch. I will admit however, that the Citizen as a watch appears awesome, with an incredible spec., but I was really thinking/interested in the movement


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think I'm right in saying that the base ETA movement is the 2824-2.

This movement has a 28800 frequency which immediately edges it in front of the slower base Seiko movement for example.

I believe I'm right in saying that the current entry level High Beat Seiko movement is the 4S15 which is considered to be well ahead in terms of spec to the 7s26.

I do not know a thing about the movement in the Citizen (I do not have mine yet). Perhaps Roy could comment, but I suspect it is ticking away at 21600 which if so, is significantly behind the basic ETA movement.

Now the question is,

On what criteria do we base the quality of a watch movement.

I, like many, think of the higher frequency movements as better quality due to the finer tolerances etc. required for them to operate at this speed. Is that not why we tend to accept as the pinnacle of horological achievement to be 36000bph.

If that is the case then I think it fair to assume that the base ETA movement has the edge over it's base Japanese counterparts.

Ultimately of course I'm just a keen amateur collector. The only people who can really comment with authority are people like Roy but I do like this Citizen.

I think it's just the overall package that appeals.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not know if I have posted this before but here is a PDF file for the Citizen 1000 :

http://www.citizenwatch.co.jp/support/pdf/8203/e.pdf


----------

